# Prison on the Hill - Canada (July, 2013)



## jerm IX (Jul 5, 2013)

***Edited and removed this text. It had to be done.***

Please don't just check out the photos here, there is so very much good stuff to check out on the blog post, including a description of my own personal interactions with the infamous Millbrook Nine murderer. Come on in my friends...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2011/09/abandonment-issues-prison-on-hill.html





IMG_6103 by jerm IX, on Flickr




Millbrook Correctional Centre by jerm IX, on Flickr

The Millbrook Correctional Centre was commonly referred to by inmates and criminals as The Brook. It opened in 1957, at which time it was known as the Millbrook Reformatory. For decades it was Ontario's only maximum security incarceration facility. It housed provincially sentenced male inmates serving a deuce less (two years less a day) that were deemed unmanageable in other jails.




IMG_0907 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1054 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1008 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1063 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1010 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0955 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0879 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0945 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0852 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0753 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1086 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1099 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0780 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_1067 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0904 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_0881 by jerm IX, on Flickr




jerm IX locked up by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 5, 2013)

Just reading your blog! This "Manny" sounds like he had a hard life


----------



## King Al (Jul 5, 2013)

Great pics jerm, this place looks amazing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 5, 2013)

Great report and pictures.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 5, 2013)

Brilliant - the blog makes it complete


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 5, 2013)

*Spectacular!! *


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2013)

How in Gods name can the authorities expect to correct offenders behaviour in a hellish place like that? Surely we know better than to intimidate them by those surroundings and putting guys with such mental attitudes together. NEVER INFLAME THE FRAGILE They can only respond with violence and you create monsters.


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2013)

I should have added, Thanks for a look at the dark side.
A great post, beautiful if disturbing pictures.
May the rest of your life be equal to the insite you have provided. Thank you. Jim


----------



## Lusker (Jul 6, 2013)

Stunning work af nice set of pictures


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fascinating stuff,
I really enjoyed reading the link,
Fab pics too!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 6, 2013)

Big yes to that!
Good report


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This one is extra special to me after being locked out for YEARS.


----------



## peterc4 (Jul 9, 2013)

excellent report mate, never been in a prison interesting stuff


----------



## Ferdi015 (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh my god. This one is awesome.. Nice report.


----------



## shane.c (Jul 12, 2013)

Very good pics ,


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you very much Peter and Ferdi. She is welded up tight and innaccessible once again.


----------



## Harry (Jul 31, 2013)

Blimey, what a site, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jerm IX (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Harry. This is a personal favourite.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this! (Currently playing catch-up with your website updates mind!)

Awesome shots and outstanding write up on your site! Cheers for sharing this one with us, much appreciated!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd go to Canada just to see this if I could afford it. Cracking site.


----------



## celtes (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing! I'd love to explore a prison.


----------



## jerm IX (Aug 21, 2013)

It's sealed tight again unfortunately. Probably my favourite location.


----------



## mrtoby (Aug 22, 2013)

so much urbex porn in that report-well done.


----------



## jerm IX (Aug 26, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> so much urbex porn in that report-well done.



Haha, cheers man.


----------



## DamnedBuster (Sep 2, 2013)

Now THIS is a report.
HAT's off to you dude.


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 3, 2013)

DamnedBuster said:


> Now THIS is a report.
> HAT's off to you dude.



Hey cool thanks man.


----------

